# Will MTS eat brown algae off my plants leaves



## learn2turn (Aug 31, 2008)

Got some MTS (Malaysian Trumpet Snails). Will they it the brown algae (diatoms I think, not hair algae, surface algae) off the leaves of my plants?

Or should I buy an Oto cat also?

-L2T


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

learn2turn said:


> Got some MTS (Malaysian Trumpet Snails). Will they it the brown algae (diatoms I think, not hair algae, surface algae) off the leaves of my plants?
> 
> Or should I buy an Oto cat also?


My MTS' will not eat it.

One Oto will be not be a happy camper as they are social creatures but having said that they will eat (or a least mine did) other algae before they will start work on what I believe you are describing as brown algae.

TR


----------

